
Google Wallet Goes Live - twapi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/19/google-wallet-sprint/
======
falcolas
I appreciate what Google is doing, but it really makes my latent tinfoil hat
itch. Google already knows more about my online habits than I do, I'm not sure
I trust them enough to give them that much more data.

When you're not paying for a service, _you_ are the merchandise and all that.

